# Beyond excited..



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Willow the parrot has been with me for a few months now. Today for the first time she stepped up on my hand and I took her out of the cage. I have worked so hard to get her to not fear me and I guess all my work and love payed off. It was so exciting I probably won't sleep tonight. For the first time I felt a bond with her and I think she felt it too. I have fallen in love with a parrot. When she first came to me I wasn't sure I was going to keep her, but she was home already.. Welcome to the family Willow girl..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home Willow!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is exciting! I think parrots are really neat birds. I had no idea that they lived so long and got so attached to their people. They are real companions.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

That is sooo cool, congrats...hope we can see some videos?????:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a big step in the bonding process, congratulations!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to have a parrot or any of the awesome birds in their family. The issue is, I have a cat with a large prey drive (he is indoors only cat, and loves to watch the birds outside) and I have a Brittany puppy with a even larger prey drive.

So if I got a bird, the poor thing would never be left alone I think. But congrats on your bonding with your parrot tho


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am hoping she isn't totally mad at me when I have to put her in a carrier and take her to the vet tomorrow to get her beak trimmed and if she is that she forgives me. The other night she was talking up a storm but she talks very soft so I cannot make out most of what she is saying and she won't talk if I am in the room. Went to my sons and picked up a baby monitor so I will be ready next time she gets jabbering. I can make out that she says, I love you..Hi Willow.. Here kitty kitty, but the rest isn't clear and my hearing, well my kids always tell me to get a miracle ear.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh that is amazing. I am so happy for you
None of us like going to the doctor but deep down we know that it is for the best.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What kind of parrot is she? I have a female Congo Grey parrot who has been with us for 25 yrs. "Gabby" is like a family member and can talk as well as anyone. She is special and the only conflict we have is who is going to get her when DH and I are gone. Love that little gabby ladybird!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Deber said:


> What kind of parrot is she? I have a female Congo Grey parrot who has been with us for 25 yrs. "Gabby" is like a family member and can talk as well as anyone. She is special and the only conflict we have is who is going to get her when DH and I are gone. Love that little gabby ladybird!


 Willow is a female Eclectus. I was told she was 8 or 9 years old. She came from a pretty bad situation and at first I was only going to foster her. I now see how people fall in love with a parrot. Now I have to google Congo gray to see what they look like. Are they messy eaters too? Willow throws food everywhere. :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Willow.

Do you have any pictures of Willow, would love to see her.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I googled Eclectus parrot, and found this pic. Is this what Willow looks like? 

Amazing colors!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

My sister in law has an eclectus named Sophie....she is a beautiful parrot but she dislikes everybody except my brother in law!!! She lunges and tries to bite everyone except him. :-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> I googled Eclectus parrot, and found this pic. Is this what Willow looks like?
> 
> Amazing colors!


What a stunning parrot-thanks for posting.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> I googled Eclectus parrot, and found this pic. Is this what Willow looks like?
> 
> Amazing colors!


That is what my girl looks like. They really are beautiful birds.. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Makomom said:


> My sister in law has an eclectus named Sophie....she is a beautiful parrot but she dislikes everybody except my brother in law!!! She lunges and tries to bite everyone except him. :-(


I am just starting to learn that there are times she doesn't want to be messed with but so far I have not had her bite me. Taking it very slow with her. Willow lives with me and my two dogs so I don't know how she will be with anyone else. I do tell my grandkids if they need there fingers for anything keep them out of the cage.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our Gabby is much more partial to women than men and has her distinct likes and dislikes. She loves when the goldens put their nose to her cage and rubs her beak against them, but dislikes our toy dogs and tells them "No" if they get anywhere near her cage. 

Think you will be surprised how much bonding your bird will do with you. Gabby is a family member just like our dogs. She is just verbal and chatters all the time.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Deber said:


> Our Gabby is much more partial to women than men and has her distinct likes and dislikes. She loves when the goldens put their nose to her cage and rubs her beak against them, but dislikes our toy dogs and tells them "No" if they get anywhere near her cage.
> 
> Think you will be surprised how much bonding your bird will do with you. Gabby is a family member just like our dogs. She is just verbal and chatters all the time.


 I must say I was a bit concerned when Willow came here that she might bite my dogs on the nose but so far so good. She seems to like them and likes watching them play. For now I don't let the dogs in the room when I take her out of her cage so she doesn't get scared. 
She really seems to have excepted me as part of her flock. I am so happy to have her here with me. I really didn't think she would make it through the first night she was in such bad condition but she is getting healthier day by day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ssacres*



ssacres said:


> I must say I was a bit concerned when Willow came here that she might bite my dogs on the nose but so far so good. She seems to like them and likes watching them play. For now I don't let the dogs in the room when I take her out of her cage so she doesn't get scared.
> She really seems to have excepted me as part of her flock. I am so happy to have her here with me. I really didn't think she would make it through the first night she was in such bad condition but she is getting healthier day by day.


Ssacres: I am so HAPPY to read about the strides Willow is making! Thank you for saving her!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Ssacres: I am so HAPPY to read about the strides Willow is making! Thank you for saving her!


Sometimes I get tears in my eyes when I look at her and see how happy she is and how much better she looks.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good girl Willow, sounds like she has taken her place in your heart -


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am glad you and Willow have bonded. My best friend has just rescued another dog and now has nine dogs; five cats; and three Silkie chickens (the chickens were recently given to her by someone who rescued them in a parking lot). I may have written about it on this forum before, but she had a pet chicken, another Silkie, Miss Peepers, for 16 years. Most chickens do not live for 16 years, but Miss Peepers got exquisite care. She weighed under 1 pound, but communicated with my friend all day. My friend got her when she was a tiny yellow chick, at a state fair in Maine. She just grew up and thrived. In some ways she was closer to my friend than her other animals. The dogs, several of them wolf hybrids, all treated her with the utmost respect. (She did have her own crate.) One of them was so afraid of her that he wouldn't cross the living room because her crate was there and he was so afraid of her. Of course he is quite neurotic, but he is also the largest and strongest of the three Malmute-wolf hybrids!

NewfieMom


----------

